# Puente rectificador construido con leds



## ariprincess (Oct 11, 2012)

Buenas tardes.

Me gustaria saber si un puente rectificador construido con Leds puede ser conectado, sin riesgo de quemarse, a una fuente CA de 120v y de cuanto seria su salida en CD.
Les comento que no tengo mucha experiencia con la electronica, apenas inicio en su estudio.
De antemano muchas gracias por su apoyo.


----------



## Paisa (Oct 11, 2012)

ariprincess dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Me gustaria saber si un puente rectificador construido con Leds puede ser conectado, sin riesgo de quemarse, a una fuente CA de 120v y de cuanto seria su salida en CD.
> Les comento que no tengo mucha experiencia con la electronica, apenas inicio en su estudio.
> De antemano muchas gracias por su apoyo.



Parcero ariprincess, un diodo Led no rectifica una corriente tan alta,  ni soporta un voltaje tan alto como 120V, pero si lo hace un diodo Rectificador el cual se deben colocar en modo de puente, una conexion para diodos led lo cual siempre se conectan en serie seria asi:






No se preocupe para ello esta estudiando y esta en este foro para aprender.

Saludos Parcero.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 11, 2012)

El problema con los leds, es que:

- No soportan mucha tensión en inversa, menos 120v.
- La corriente que pueden manejar es poca dependiendo del tipo de led, pero en los normales sería algo cercano a los 20mA.

Hacele caso a *Paisa* y usa el componente que se debe usar, ¿o acaso te lavás la cabeza en el inodoro?


----------



## JBE (Oct 11, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> El problema con los leds, es que:
> 
> - No soportan mucha tensión en inversa, menos 120v.
> - La corriente que pueden manejar es poca dependiendo del tipo de led, pero en los normales sería algo cercano a los 20mA.
> ...



Jajajaj, y mira, hoy en dia 

Los led's en inversa soportan un voltaje de 7V (siempre depende del led)

Saludos!


----------



## ariprincess (Oct 11, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> El problema con los leds, es que:
> 
> - No soportan mucha tensión en inversa, menos 120v.
> - La corriente que pueden manejar es poca dependiendo del tipo de led, pero en los normales sería algo cercano a los 20mA.
> ...



Esa no es la situacion. Sucede que mi profesor me pide realizar un proyecto libre totalmete original utilizando solo LEDs, resistores, condensadores e inductores con alimentacion de 120v CA. La mayoria de los proyectos que he visto requieren un transformador o puente rectificador los cuales esta prohibido utilizar, por lo que pense en la posibilidad de construir el puente usando los LEDs, de esa forma obtengo el componente necesario y me mantengo dentro de los lineamientos. 
Por otra parte, reitero que no tengo mucha experiencia en la electronica y apenas inicie mis estudios.


----------



## Paisa (Oct 11, 2012)

ariprincess dijo:


> Esa no es la situacion. Sucede que mi profesor me pide realizar un proyecto libre totalmete original utilizando solo LEDs, resistores, condensadores e inductores con alimentacion de 120v CA. La mayoria de los proyectos que he visto requieren un transformador o puente rectificador los cuales esta prohibido utilizar, por lo que pense en la posibilidad de construir el puente usando los LEDs, de esa forma obtengo el componente necesario y me mantengo dentro de los lineamientos.
> Por otra parte, reitero que no tengo mucha experiencia en la electronica y apenas inicie mis estudios.



Parcero ariprincess, la cosa ya cambia  siendo asi entre aqui y ahi encontrara lo que busca muy bien explicado.

Se puede construir un espiral como una galaxia de solo Led en serie bueno eso ya va en su creatividad, cada uno se puede alimentar con 3V asi que con 40 Led en serie los puede conectar a 120V con un condesador y listo.

http://fuhrer-luftwaffe.blogspot.com/2009/02/led-120v.html


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 11, 2012)

Ariprincess, te adjunto un circuito que satisfará tus necesidades y no lleva diodos.
Es de lámparas de noche que hago para mi y mis nietos para iluminar suavemente los pasos de la casa o el baño. Lo dibujo para vos para tratar de solucionarte el problema. Te comento que están en funcionamiento hace años y andan de maravillas. Aquí usamos 220V con el condensador de .470.
Te dibujé 110 V por la costumbre de dividir los 220 por 2. Pero ponele 120 V que es igual.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yo hice uno así con 80 leds en serie, fijate si te sirve (puedo subirte el PCB):









Lo malo es que si necesitas un puente. Los capacitores obvialos, yo los agregué por las dudas si quería tener una continua perfecta, pero después de probar solo con el puente, alcanzaba para iluminar bien, incluso le podías sacar un poco más de corriente bajando R1.


----------



## gussy (Oct 15, 2012)

no soy ariprincess, pero esta muy bueno esto. gracias por esos datos me seran de mucha ayuda. ya que estoy cambiando todas mis lamparas de calor por led. antes tenia que hacer lamparas a 12v con cargadores de celulares, pero se batalla para encontrarlos, los mas comunes son de 6,5 y 3v.
entonces dices que no hace falta ponerles los capacitores ?
-gracias a todos por sus datos-


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 15, 2012)

gussy dijo:


> no soy ariprincess, pero esta muy bueno esto. gracias por esos datos me seran de mucha ayuda. ya que estoy cambiando todas mis lamparas de calor por led. antes tenia que hacer lamparas a 12v con cargadores de celulares, pero se batalla para encontrarlos, los mas comunes son de 6,5 y 3v.
> entonces dices que no hace falta ponerles los capacitores ?
> -gracias a todos por sus datos-



No, pero no creas que vas a tener mucha iluminación con esos 80 Leds.... yo pensé que iba a obtener algo relativamente decente... pero no .


----------



## gussy (Oct 17, 2012)

si, no es mucha su iluminacion pero la luz que emiten es tenue y da un aspecto acogedor y la verdad me siento relajado con esa luz.


----------



## SinBad (Oct 17, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> No, pero no creas que vas a tener mucha iluminación con esos 80 Leds.... yo pensé que iba a obtener algo relativamente decente... pero no .



    y si podes usar leds con mas microcandelas, yo he visto a la venta de 140,000 mcd. son de los leds que caen en el rango de MegaBrillantes.





cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Yo hice uno así con 80 leds en serie, fijate si te sirve (puedo subirte el PCB):
> 
> Lo malo es que si necesitas un puente. Los capacitores obvialos, yo los agregué por las dudas si quería tener una continua perfecta, pero después de probar solo con el puente, alcanzaba para iluminar bien, incluso le podías sacar un poco más de corriente bajando R1.



    Esta de lujo lo que habeis hecho  

  Quiero hacer algo similar, pero de forma de una barra de leds, 
   tengo en mis manos leds de 5mm de 20,000 mcds 3v 18mA, 

    ¿cuales son las caracteristicas de los leds que habeis usado?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 17, 2012)

SinBad dijo:


> y si podes usar leds con mas microcandelas, yo he visto a la venta de 140,000 mcd. son de los leds que caen en el rango de MegaBrillantes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son super mega-chinos.... con eso te digo todo.

Según las hojas de datos:

Iluminación: 10.000mCd a 12.000mCd
Grado de iluminación: 20º
Corriente: 30mA max
Tension: 3.4 -3.6V
Long. de onda: 465-470 NM 
Color: blanco claro
Tamaño: 3mm

Yo tengo uno de 5mm que dan mucho más luz que estos, tal vez con unos buenos leds se consiga algo mejor.

Pero así y todo la iluminación sigue siendo pobre:

- 12.000mCd con 20º = 1.145 lumens
- En el mejor de los casos (no es asi... pero) => 80 leds x 1.145 lumens= 91,6 lumens

Un foco de 10W son aproximadamente 100 lumens

La diferencia entre uno y otro, es que con estos leds tenés casi 100lumens en un ángulo muy acotado, en cambio con la lampara estas iluminando a 360º.


----------



## ariprincess (Oct 21, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Yo hice uno así con 80 leds en serie, fijate si te sirve (puedo subirte el PCB):
> 
> http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/4205/esquematico.png
> 
> ...


 
Me encanta, mil gracias. Es justo lo que buscaba para completar mi proyecto, podrias por favor decirme que voltaje hay a la salida de los led's???  ya que pienso agregar un generador de melodias que funciona a 5V y necesito saber para poder ubicar el lugar donde debe conectarse y buscar el regulador de voltaje adecuado. 

El puente no es problema ya esta autorizado. 

Nuevamente muchas gracias.





aquileslor dijo:


> Ariprincess, te adjunto un circuito que satisfará tus necesidades y no lleva diodos.
> Es de lámparas de noche que hago para mi y mis nietos para iluminar suavemente los pasos de la casa o el baño. Lo dibujo para vos para tratar de solucionarte el problema. Te comento que están en funcionamiento hace años y andan de maravillas. Aquí usamos 220V con el condensador de .470.
> Te dibujé 110 V por la costumbre de dividir los 220 por 2. Pero ponele 120 V que es igual.


 
Muy buena contribucion, gracias.


----------



## SinBad (Oct 21, 2012)

saludos Cosme, otra duda; en el livewire ese esquematico que mencionas me quema los diodos y algunos leds.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 21, 2012)

SinBad dijo:


> saludos Cosme, otra duda; en el livewire ese esquematico que mencionas me quema los diodos y algunos leds.



Fijate si podés usar otro simulador.

Pero resumiendo tenés algo así:

[LATEX]V_{led} \approx 3,6v[/LATEX]

Entonces 80 leds en serie implica:

[LATEX]V_{80-leds} \approx V_{led}.80 \approx 288v[/LATEX]

Como a la salida del puente tenés esto (sin tener en cuenta los capacitores):






Cuyo pico será 310v aproximadamente, podés calcular la resistencia limitadora:

[LATEX]I_{pico}=\frac{V_{pico}-V_{80-leds}}{R_{lim}}[/LATEX]

Está Ipico no debería superar nunca el Ipico máximo de tus leds (algunos llegan a 75mA *pico*). Luego para ser más finos con el brillo del led, la corriente que debería preocuparte es la eficaz, que sería esta:

[LATEX]I_{eficaz}=\frac{V_{pico}-V_{80-leds}}{\sqrt{2}.R_{lim}}[/LATEX]

Tu Ieficaz máxima debería ser la corriente de continua recomendada para el led, normalmente de 20mA.

Entonces dependiendo de tu modelo de led, deberías calcular la Rlim en función del Ipico-max y de la Ieficaz que será la que te dará el brillo deseado. 

En el esquemático que subí, se ve que fuí bastante conservador con la Rlim y para probar hice que la Ipico=20mA, con lo cual la Ieff me daría algo cercano a 14mA. Tengan en cuenta la potencia de dicha resistencia.


----------



## SinBad (Oct 24, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Fijate si podés usar otro simulador.
> 
> Pero resumiendo tenés algo así:
> En el esquemático que subí, se ve que fuí bastante conservador con la Rlim y para probar hice que la Ipico=20mA, con lo cual la Ieff me daría algo cercano a 14mA. Tengan en cuenta la potencia de dicha resistencia.


 
Gracias de nuevo cosme, ya lo hice con el ISIS, y no pasó nada raro, en el simulador le puse 10 leds mas y aguantó vara la resistencia. Se me hace extraño que el LiveWire se comporte diferente.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 24, 2012)

SinBad dijo:


> ...Gracias de nuevo cosme, ya lo hice con el ISIS, y no pasó nada raro, en el simulador le puse *10 leds mas* y aguantó vara la resistencia. Se me hace extraño que el LiveWire se comporte diferente.



No te recomiendo que hagas eso....  .... por lo menos no con el tipo de leds que usé yo.


----------

